# Corday - Team Manager, Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Corday - promoted to Team Manager, MS Support.

Great work, Rick!

John


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations Corday!!! Well deserved indeed!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Rick the purple coat will fit you well:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats .


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Rick - well deserved!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow what a honor. Good job!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on the promotion!

Welcome to management!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congradulations! !


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Corday on your promotion as MS Team Manager. 

Great job!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Many thanks to y'all. I once had a purple sport jacket. Received too many questions as to what doo-*** group I sang with. I'm partially color blind, so now I read the tags to make sure of what I'm buying.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That could still stand you in good stead lol


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats, welcome to the Bosses team :angel:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Corday, great job 

You have to be good to shine in the Windows Team. How you guys can understand BSODs and fix from there, I still don't know


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations! :wave:


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations Corday!

Dave


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congratulations, Rick! :wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Corday belated i know congratulations on the promo.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hey Corday belated i know congratulations on the promo.


No sweat CyberMan. We both can attend the next meeting of the Procrastinator's Club, but they keep postponing it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

When they stop postponing it will procrastinate then.

Well deserved promotion.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

belated congratulations Corday, well deserved too





















.....


----------

